# African Cichlid ID



## bur05031 (May 2, 2008)

I have recently started delving into the fish world as a hobby and have acertained a great interest in it. I have mostly done research, but also got a 10 gallon tank to start with. I cycled it and have a clown pleco, 5 danios, a gold gourami, and now my wife brought home a very beautiful african cichlid. There was no destinction to it at the store she got it from other than just african cichlid. I have been planning to get a 55 gallon tank, but not it looks like I have to because I know that a 10 gallon tank will be far to small for our new addition. I would be greatful if someone could ID her for us. I believe that she is a female because of a lack of the yellow dots on her anal fin from what i have been able to research but again I am not entirely sure. I am still learning and have a lot more I want to learn before I complete the set up of my tank. Any information would be greatful. Sorry the picture isn't so great but our camera is not too wonderful.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Can't tell but if I had to take a guess I would say Tropheops sp. :-?


----------

